# Router configuration page not loading properly



## alexlemon2 (May 1, 2008)

Hello,

I have a strange problem with my router configuration page - it doesn't load properly. I have had this problem for about a year and it only really bothers me when i want to be able to play/host games online, to be able to forward ports.

I don't know why the page doesn't load properly - and i can't find any information online about this problem. The only bit of information i found was that i needed java enabled, but it has always been enabled on this PC.

My router is a WRT54G

Thanks for any help



Here is a picture of the problem to give you all an idea


----------



## hello kitty (May 1, 2008)

did you try a newer firmware?


----------



## alexlemon2 (May 1, 2008)

I can't try a newer firmware as i need to access the router configuration page to load the firmware, correct?

If there is another way to install the firmware then please feel free to share :tongue:


----------



## hello kitty (May 1, 2008)

there's a firmware upgarde utility for the router. it is downloadable from the manufacturer's website... you just need to make sure that your PC can ping your router... even if you can't load the page, u'll be able to upgrade the f/w


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## alexlemon2 (May 1, 2008)

I will give all of these things a try, thanks for the advice.

My router is the WRT54G v5, and on the linksys download page it doesn't have an auto update utility :4-dontkno


----------



## Chromatikk (Jul 20, 2009)

I have never had a problem with my router page before, but I went on it to open some ports for a game online, and it came up exactly the same as the screenshot you posted.
As I said before, I've never had any problems, so I really don't know.
I did download adaware today so maybe that did something.
[Adaware not adware]

Hopefully I do not have to reset my router and spend a day re-setting it up.
=[
I'll try updating the "firmware" and post back.

also: I have the same router. =]


----------

